# Kirk Douglas riding a (possibly?) Raleigh rod brake roadster.



## jimbo53 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 6, 2020)

Probably a different brand based on the side-mount rear brake bellcrank.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 6, 2020)

I'd guess Italian, though the bellcrank appears to be on the wrong side for an Umberti Dei Imperiale - unless the photo has been mirrored
Why would the rear brake lever be on the left, anyway?


----------



## blackhawknj (Feb 6, 2020)

The picture is not reversed, the buttons of his jacket are on the right, the cover of the fly of his pants in in the correct position. It looks like the bell on the handlebars is on the left-?


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 7, 2020)

That's why the guy behind is saying, "What the ....."?


----------



## Sven (Feb 7, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> That's why the guy behind is saying, "What the ....."?



It was his bike


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 7, 2020)

_"che diamine" _


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 9, 2020)

Nothing very weird there. Left-sided bellcrank could be any number of brands and models. My pre-war Phillips has a left bellcrank. The rod brake roadster is one of the all-time great wheeled inventions.


----------

